# Adding Shocks To Outback



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I am considering this mod and have worked out most of the details. Has anyone else done any checking on where is the best place for price on the monroe kits? Kirk


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have never even heard of this mod. Does it add clearance or just modify the suspension?

Jared


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It should keep it from bouncing going down the road and stablize the TT better when parked. From what research I have done it makes the TT easier to pull.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It should also improve tire wear.

I have been thinking about the same mod but could not really see where the top would be mounted. With the enclosed bottom you would need to mount the top of the shocks outside of the frame and there is not a lot of room there.

Kirk - Can you comment on how you were planning to mount them? I would love to see pictures when you get it done.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! This is a new one to me.









I find myself asking... why don't they do this in the first place?
Could it be shocks would actually create a more jarring ride for the TT, and the interior furnishings and fixtures may not be up to that?

I would sure try to get a sign-off from Keystone before taking this one on!

On the other hand, what do I know!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would venture to say that it is not done to keep costs down, but that would be pure speculation on my part.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think the enclosed bottom would pose any problem. It would be easy enough to cut holes out of it to for the shocks to pass through. Might lead to access for unwanted critters though.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi again all, 
From what I have found out there are quite a few TT that do come out with shocks from the factory, Artic fox and Skyline are the two that come to mind. I have a friend that had a terry and now has an artic fox, he said with the Terry he was constantly putting things back in the med cabnet and closing cabnet doors. The fox with the shocks on it he does not have those problems and it pulls smoother going down the road. 
Andy, the shock brackets will have to mount to the inside of the frame and there will be two sets, one set per axel. What I am going to do is to mount a sheet metal box to the wood on the bottom of the outback, trim back the underbelly and support the trimed edges with the flanges on the box. This will keep the critters out and give me clearance for the shock mounts. The boxes don't have to be very wide maybe 4" wide x 16" long, just enough room to be unabstructed and have room to work. 
I can't find my price sheets but if I remember right it was going to be around $200.00 for the parts. The web site for info is monroeheavyduty.com under TT retrofit shock kits. Kirk


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Kirk - Do you do your own sheet metal work or will you have that done. It sounds like a good idea, I just have to find an HVAC company to bend the boxes for me. I also have to make sure the Grey tank is not in the way of my front axle. Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Sonds like a mod to be try here Shock Kit I have thought about this before now I think I,ll tackle it.

Jim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, no turning back now. All the parts are ordered to the tune of $211.00 dollars. For those that are thinking about this the 25rss has a 8 inch I-beam frame and the rails are 1 1/4" deep. This means that you have to order kit number RB511 and kit munber RB513. After looking at the kit to bring the shocks back out even with the frame, rb513, It looks really cheap and light weight, so I am making my own out of steel rectangular tubing. What I did was to have the 1"x2" tube cut to 10" lenghts and some flat 1/4" stock cut to 7 3/4" lenghts. I then used my dremmel tool and cut notchs into the 2" side of the tube on both ends and bent 1" tabs on the 1" side of the tubing, Looking at the tubing it now looks like a I. I then took the I shaped tubes and the flat stock over to the local muffler shop and am having the flat stock wielded to the tubes. The whole idea is to lay flat and fit between the 8" frame of the outback so I can screw though the four I tabs into the top and bottom and through the flat plate into the frame and have a flat solid surface to mount the shocks against. Also I think there is just enough room to mount the shocks between the frame and the tires, which means I don't have to drop or cut the bottom, but I will not know for sure untill I get the parts. Thats it for now just waiting for parts. Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Keep us posted Kirk. If it works, I'll let you know when all the snow is melted, so you can come east and do mine.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

This is a very interesting mod. I canâ€™t wait to hear how it effects the towing, and if it reduces movement when parked. Extra dampening has got to be good.







Keep us posted.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all, 
This is another update on the status of my shocks, shockwarehouse.com can not get the Monroe kits only the shocks. It seem that monroe only makes the kits in limited amounts at certain times of the year and as of yesterday they are back ordered 2 month. 
So I had to go another route and contacted Al-Co, they make the axel under the Outback, as it turns out they have a plant in So. California and a distributer in Ontario, Ca. This is about 30 min. away from my house and they also make a kit to install shocks on their axels. These kits are made to mount between the tire and the frame but have to have brackets welded into place, so along with the kit I got to buy a new toy, a wire feed TIG welder. 
Unlike the monroe kits these kits are made to be a permanent fixture and will be a little more work. The good thing is that they cost less, 160.00 compared to 211.00 and the welder ran 110.00 ( I have been wanting one anyways). To date I have around 300.00 invested into this project and when I talked to the distributer they told me that they install these for around 550-650 dollars and it takes about 2 hours. So anyways I got all the parts now all I have to do is wait for it to stop raining, maybe Monday, and I can get them installed. Kirk


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

PICTURES!

OF the mod and the welder too - a report on the welder performance too if you feel up to it. Can't have too many tools and I've wanted to know if the less expensive wire feed welders are worth the time and money (I've wondered about getting a slightly more expensive model so I'd be curious to see your impression.)

Definitely interested in what the shock mod does for the towing. I'm sure this will be one of those big impressive mods (the shock and awe mod).


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, for those that are interested in this mod, I posted some pictures in the gallery under outback mod's. I was only able to complete one side because it is clouding up and getting ready to rain again. So far it has taken me 6 hours for one side it would most likely take less time on the other side now that I am getting use to the welder, I haven't arc weldered in 25 years.

Brain, as far as the welder I picked it up at Harbor freight and it is a MIG 100 wire feed unit that uses no gas just fluxed feed wire and workes off of 120 volts. So far it has worked great, easy to strike an arc and has plenty of amperage to weld through 1/4" plate steel. Now I just need to get better at it.

The shocks do fit between the frame and the tire with plenty of room to spare. As far as angle, I am able to get this by setting the shock into place on the lowwer bracket, then I found mid point of the shock travel. As it turns out the frame bracket postions right next to the support already installed by keystone and the upper shock mount postions 1/2" above the I beam rail at the same angle as the lowwer bracket. I am so glad they couldn't get the monroe units and I found the Al-Co unit, Everything is fitting sweet. Kirk


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, Its done all four shocks are installed. I hooked up and pulled the outback down the road for about 10 miles. With the shocks installed it took a lot of bounce out of the ride and is much smoother pulling. There is also a definite difference when parked, it seems to be a lot more stable. 
I am getting better at welding this side took 2 hours to complete. I will know better how it pulls at the end of March when we go to Yosemite. Kirk


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

One HEAVY DUTY modification Kirk!

Will be very interested on a long distance tow report - sounds like it is going to be a winner.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the update, I will be looking forward to the long distance tow report as well.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Kirk - between this and your Microwave/oven vent, I think you must win the "heavy duty mod award". Nice work


----------

